# Rent a car in St Maarten



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 30, 2015)

We're staying at the Belair Beach Resort, on Little Bay, in late August.

Our plan is to make the resort, our home base, and check out other beaches around the island.

How is it getting around, in a rental?

Any tips, ideas, or suggestions would be sincerely appreciated!


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 30, 2015)

You'll definitely want a rental car for SXM. Too any great beaches and restaurants to not explore the island.  It's actually pretty easy to get around, just watch out for the crazies on scooters and motorcycles who weave in and out of traffic and create their own lane between cars.  Otherwise, there are lots of traffic circles, so be sure you know how to handle those.  

You'll find people are good about letting you merge into traffic, make a left turn in front of them, etc.  It's common for someone to give a quick tap on the horn to let you know it's oK to merge, or give a quick "thank you" honk when you give them that same courtesy.  So you might hear some honks but they are almost always friendly ones!  

There's essentially one main route around the island it's pretty easy to navigate.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 30, 2015)

stmartinfan said:


> You'll definitely want a rental car for SXM. Too any great beaches and restaurants to not explore the island.  It's actually pretty easy to get around, just watch out for the crazies on scooters and motorcycles who weave in and out of traffic and create their own lane between cars.  Otherwise, there are lots of traffic circles, so be sure you know how to handle those.
> 
> You'll find people are good about letting you merge into traffic, make a left turn in front of them, etc.  It's common for someone to give a quick tap on the horn to let you know it's oK to merge, or give a quick "thank you" honk when you give them that same courtesy.  So you might hear some honks but they are almost always friendly ones!
> 
> There's essentially one main route around the island it's pretty easy to navigate.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Car rental st. Maarten*

I agree very easy to get around. Make sure to go to karakters beach on simpson bay and also sunset beach bar to experience the planes flying feet over your head. I use best deal car rentals they have special fares for low season, have a booth at airport which will take you to there place. And I suggest a small car .i visit st. Maarten 3 times a year for over 26 years now if you would like restaurant suggestions send me a private message.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, and they drive on the right (American) side of the road in SXM, even though they're a French/Dutch island.  I was surprised by this because in the US Virgin Islands, they drive on the left (British) side of the road. 

Go figure!


----------



## Conan (Mar 31, 2015)

We got lucky on the Budget.com website.
Toyota Corolla, one week $162.50


----------



## Bucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Conan said:


> We got lucky on the Budget.com website.
> Toyota Corolla, one week $162.50



Prices are usually dictated by the time of year you go. We always go in March which is still during peak season and thus expect to pay a little more.

For years we have used Lesley Bruce of Kennys.  bruce@sintmaarten.net
He actually meets you in the airport parking lot when you arrive and depart thus, getting you on your way quicker. Great service.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 5, 2015)

Am at Oyster Bay right now.  Used Kenny's for the first time.  $240 with taxes for the Corolla for the week and all I have to do is leave the keys and $2 (for parking) in the visitor parking lot when we leave.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

